# MAC Lipstick Dupe List



## Geek2 (Apr 28, 2011)

M.A.C. Lipstick and Lipgloss Dupe List




MAC Prrr Lipglass :::: L'Oreal ColourJuice in Mai Tai
MAC Pervette lipstick :::: Jane HipLips in Pink Slip
MAC Lipstick in Midimauve :::: Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Smokey Rose
MAC Viva Glam II lipstick :::: Jane Flipstick in Roseland, Maybelline Great Wear Lipstick in Flesh
MAC O Lipstick :::: Jordana Bahama Bronze; Revlon Mulled Cider; Prestige Fudge Brownie Aromatherapy Lipgloss; Wet 'n Wild #769
MAC Oak :::: Rimmel Femme Fatale
MAC Oh Baby Lipglass :::: Milani Serendipity Gloss
MAC Spice Liner :::: Wet nâ€™ Wild #666 or #712 Liner
MAC Dainty Cake Lipstick :::: NYC Firefly #306b
MAC XS lipstick :::: Cosmetic Factory Extra lipstick, Wet 'n' Wild #506A lipstick
MAC Twig lipstick :::: Avon Twig lipstick, Prestige VIP lipstick, Jane LipHuggers in Kind Of Carob;
MAC VGV lipglass :::: Neutragena Dreamy lipgloss or Salley Hansen Diamon Lip Treatment in Royal Romance
MAC Lovechild Lipglass :::: Rimmel Snog Lipgloss
MAC Wuss lipstick :::: Avon Spice lipstick, Wet 'n' Wild #547A lipstick
MAC Touch lipstick :::: Jane Browned Down Red lipstick, The Body Shop Vanilla lipstick
MAC Russian Red lipstick :::: Sonia Kashuk lipstick in Geisha or Prestige Lipstick in Fatal Red
MAC Underworld :::: Neutrogena in South Beach
MAC Sequin lipstick :::: Almay Sequin one coat lipstick
MAC Lipstick in O :::: Chanel Glossimer in Spark, Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Copperglow Berry, Jordana Bahama Bronze
MAC Strawberry Blonde :::: Victoria's Secret Love Bite
MAC Modum lipstick :::: Almay Malt lipstick
MAC Lustreglass in Star Nova :::: Sonia Kashuk Sexy lipgloss
MAC Plum Liner :::: Revlon Colorstay Plum liner
MAC Lipliner Whirl :::: Rimmel Darling Nude
MAC Odyssey lipstick :::: Bonne Bell LipGear in Berry Bash
MAC Retro lipstick :::: Jane Lipstick in Browned Down Red
MAC Lovechild lipglass :::: Rimmel Snog
MAC Strength lipstick :::: Avon Brilliant Moisture Lipstick in Tiger's Eye
MAC XS lipstick :::: Cosmetic Factory Extra lipstick, Wet 'n' Wild #506A lipstick
MAC Lust Lipglass= L'Oreal ColuorJuice in Passionfruit Squeeze
MAC High Tea Lipstick :::: Rimmel Airy Fairy, Milani Sheer Lipstick in Amaterro
MAC Love Nectar lusterglass :::: Milani Coral Shimmer lipgloss
MAC Lust lipstick :::: Maybelline Great Wear lipstick in Silver Lilac, Revlon Virtual Violet lipstick
MAC Spirit lipstick :::: Cosmetic Factory Angel lipstick
MAC Love Nectar Lusterglass= Milani Coral Shimmer Lipgloss
MAC Rockocco lipstick :::: Milani Candy Apple lipstick
MAC Viva Glam Lipstick in Viva Glam V :::: Neutrogena Moisture Shine Gloss in Dreamy, Milani Sher Lipstick in Pink Chiffon, Neutrogena Moistureshine Tinted Lip Balm in Clean #20


----------



## jeanarick (May 5, 2011)

Reija, girl, you put so much time and effort putting these lists together, THANK YOU!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 7, 2011)

thanks for this!  very helpful!  Do you own both the MAC &amp; dupes?  If so that's A LOT of lipsticks haha


----------



## MissFortune (May 7, 2011)

Rimmel's Airy Fairy is a fabulous color! Also try Lime Crime in Coquette for a pinky-nude without the shimmer. Rimmel is great, I just can't get over the taste.. eww lol


----------



## Lynne James (May 8, 2011)

Great list!  Thanks for putting it together


----------



## melissakecken (May 8, 2011)

Hi Babydolls,

I just wanted to let you all know that if you have a SAX 5th AVENUE OUTLET STORE near ya, to go there for AMAZING MAC products that are very hard to find!! I went there yesterday and got several of the SHADE STICKS for $10 each!! And they also have SEVERAL I MEAN SEVERAL of the lipglasses, lipsticks, and HARD TO FIND KITS ETC!! The girl working there even told Me that they have the Nikki Minaj ( I guess I spelled that right??) MATTE PINK LIPSTICK that EVERYONE WANTS for $10 and also alot of DISCONTINUED &amp; SOLD OUT PRODUCTS!! I live in Linthicum Md and go to the one in Arundel Mills Mall, BUT I also know that in ALOT of the OUTLETS around they have makeup stores that carry them also. I hope that this helps!! LOVE &amp; SMILES to ALL U DOLLS OUT THERE!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bowbandit (May 8, 2011)

Essence soft nude lipstick is $1.50 to $2.50 and it's super close to MAC Blankety.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (May 20, 2011)

What great research! Thanks for all the time and energy you put into this list. I, too, want to know if you have all of the lipsticks you listed?  I know some of the dupes that I share, I've received from other people and it's not something I have myself.


----------



## 0oYCRo0 (May 23, 2011)

Does anybody knows what could be a good drugstore dupe for *MAC Honeylove*?

Oh, and I have a dupe for M.A.C. Rebel ---&gt; WnW Silk Finish in Deep Wine # 522A


----------



## zadidoll (May 23, 2011)

Pics of the Honeylove color can be found on this blog: http://makemeunder.blogspot.com/2010/07/lip-swatches-mac-honeylove-viva-glam.html

It's a matte nude but off hand I don't know what would be a good dupe for it since I haven't seen Honeylove in person. Was it a limited item or is it still available?


----------



## 0oYCRo0 (May 23, 2011)

Thank you very much for the link, that's very sweet from you.

I honestly can't tell you how it looks in real life since I haven't seen it either, but I've seen a few pictures of it and I love how it looks. I think it's a hard one to dupe because it's matte, but I would love to at least find a color that looks like that one, it doesn't matter if it's not matte.

I found this blog that shows the color also:

http://shameless-fripperies.blogspot.com/


----------



## melissakecken (May 23, 2011)

Hey Chicks,

Thank you SO MUCH for putting that list up there for all of us!! I was wondering if anyone would know of a dupe for the MAC PLAYBOY or PLAYMATE pink color lipstick that they had out years ago??


----------



## 0oYCRo0 (May 23, 2011)

I think it was the collection that was named "Playboy" but the lipsticks had other names if I'm not mistaken (which I could...)


----------



## tiarra (May 23, 2011)

Swatches and a ton of Drugstore Dupes for MAC Viva Glam Cyndi on my blog:

http://talkfastandpretty.blogspot.com/2011/05/mac-viva-glam-dupe-swatches.html

http://talkfastandpretty.blogspot.com/2011/03/mac-viva-glam-cyndi-love.html


----------



## Ashxlovex (May 23, 2011)

I love this! Thanks for putting it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melissakecken (May 24, 2011)

I think that the NYX DOLL looks most similar to the Viva Glam Cyndi!!


----------



## ChaoticBeauty16 (May 30, 2011)

Wet n Wild 521A is a very close dupe to MAC Girl About Town


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone know of a Dupe for Mac Bombshell? It was blogged about here today and now and between that and the encouragement I received today about my bright lip color I want to take the plunge.


----------



## dazzler (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello all! I just want to share that Emily Noel, a makeup guru from YouTube, did a comparison of MAC's Angel and ELF's Classy Lipstick and they look very similar! Almost like the same shade when she applied it on her lips.


----------



## nirma1230 (Jun 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *dazzler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all! I just want to share that Emily Noel, a makeup guru from YouTube, did a comparison of MAC's Angel and ELF's Classy Lipstick and they look very similar! Almost like the same shade when she applied it on her lips.



thank you to share, i like the list very much and its really nice and interesting list, keep it up


----------



## EmiliaBedelia (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow this thread is a lifesaver, definitely saving this for the future.


----------



## PrettyBrownMUA (Jul 5, 2011)

A girl can really appreciate a makeup blogger. Thanks so much!


----------



## TMarie (Sep 19, 2011)

Does anyone know of a dupe for MAC Beigeland?


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 25, 2011)

I can only imagine all the time and effort it took for this - thank you so much for this list!


----------



## ScarletNight (Sep 26, 2011)

If anyone thinks of the perfect dupe for the Pro Matte Full Chocolate Lipstick, I'll love them forever. Christ it was so upsetting that the Pro shop still had it on display but didn't have anymore product. Such a tease!


----------



## Miriam Gtz (Oct 10, 2011)

I found a dupe for Lovelorn from M.A.C; Avon ultra color rich lipstick in "Wink"


----------



## kuangren (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks to this, very helpful,


----------



## heycutiiie0x (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow thank you for this! Much appreciated, saving this to try some out! Love Rimmel's Airy Fairy


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 27, 2012)

This is an awesome list; I'm glad that it was bumped back up to the top of the board!

Rimmel lipsticks are my favorite, and they are a quality dupe for high-end brands.


----------



## Denise Moya (May 20, 2012)

Thank you for this!


----------



## lorizav (Jun 2, 2012)

Awesome list, Thanks so much.  How about a Dupe for MAC Hug Me Lustre?  I would be ever so grateful


----------



## BrunaDiva (Jun 8, 2012)

That's really heplful! Thanks to putting effort on it.


----------



## Alexa711 (Jun 12, 2012)

wow, thank you so much! firstly for your effort and then for giving us the best dupes! i even have 2 or three of the dupes, didn't know they could substitute a MAC color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LittleSquirrel (Jun 16, 2012)

MAC sail la vie Dupe is Wet N Wild _Purty Persimmon_

_i blogged about it here_

http://littlesquirrels.wordpress.com/2012/05/26/dupe-alert-wet-n-wild-dupe-for-mac-sail-la-vie-le-hey-sailor/


----------



## Kerry3107 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you, what a thorough list!


----------



## MNCBeauty (Jun 25, 2012)

Any dupes for MAC Candy Yum Yum? I've been searching everywhere and I can't even make a duplicate myself x.x


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 26, 2012)

Can a good dupe for MAC Fetish be suggested?


----------



## godiva (Oct 3, 2012)

maybelline's pink fuschia is ridiculously the same color except one is matte and lustre but you get the color payoff without paying $50 for a sold out color. hope that helps. happy hunting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## godiva (Oct 3, 2012)

for candy yum yum.....


----------



## godiva (Oct 3, 2012)

popular mac currant lipliner is same exact color as jordana's cabernet for $1.99.


----------



## Aisha (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the list!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MomoSmileyFaces (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow thanks so much for this list!


----------



## philosykos (Oct 29, 2012)

Please! Some good drugstore dupes for MOXIE???????!!! Thxs!


----------



## perfumery12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Great list, I must say that you have collected so much information about it. Thanks for sharing! link deleted


----------



## BLee (Nov 4, 2012)

This is a great thread..but MAC L/s are my faves. Glad to know if I can not find one its here.


----------



## paintwithglitte (Nov 23, 2012)

Ahh this is soooo helpful ! Very appreciated list


----------



## Lisalynn (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for the list, where can you purchase Rimmel makeup?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 24, 2012)

> Thanks for the list, where can you purchase Rimmel makeup?


 Any drugstore like Walgreen's, Rite-Aid, big box stores..


----------



## MarthaM (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow, thanks! This had to be a lot of work...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MsMal27 (Jan 9, 2013)

Also, Revlon's Matte Lipstick in 'Pink Pout' is a dupe for MAC's Lipstick in Snob  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gadecosmetics12 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah....Me too agree...with the MAC. But, Crystallic Pure Shine Lipstick is the one sensual, high-shine lipstick coats the lips with an incredible crystallic effect. Enriched with the nourishing active properties of tocopherol nicotinate, as well as sunflower oil with its softening and plumping effects...Cool to use..


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow this is an amazing list! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandachik (Jan 21, 2013)

I saw a girl shopping at Love Culture today and her lipstick was a very pretty light pink matte color. Had to ask her I if it was MAC and she told me it was Wet n Wild! She said she gets tons of compliments on it. I went to Walmart and sure enough, they have several matte "new" colors for under $2. I got the color she had "Dollhouse Pink" and it looks a whole lot like my MAC Lady Gaga. And sooooooo much cheaper!


----------



## alisonkelly89 (Jan 22, 2013)

great info ...... thanks xxx


----------



## Miss Jess (Feb 1, 2013)

This is so hopeful.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Evlin (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for this...


----------



## satojoko (Feb 6, 2013)

Essence does have some great shades but I've found that they wear off in minutes because they're so slick. They have a very glossy finish, I find. Unfortunately, the formula feels like it would be very moisturizing as well, but it isn't. It actually leaves my lips feeling rather dry &amp; a bit irritated afterwards. Love their nude shades, though! They're gorgeous! I tend to use them over thicker, dryer, more opaque formula lipsticks to tone them down a bit if they're too pink/red, or if they gleep onto my lips too much. For that purpose they're perfect. Airy Fairy was my first ever Rimmel lipstick when we moved back to Canada &amp; I love it to this day. Gorgeous nude shade, beautiful formula. It seems to have a slight scent of cinnamon to me.


----------



## girlythingsbye (Oct 8, 2013)

Ooh! Thanks, I've been trying to find a dupe for Girl About Town ever since I fell in love with this shade. I mean, I'll buy it at MAC, but if I can find it at the drugstore all the better!


----------



## gtrhs (Oct 9, 2013)

Cover Girl Lip Perfection has some great Mac dupes:

Eternal= Party Parrot

Divine= Up The Amp 

Spellbound= Girl About Town

(The Queen Collection)  Penelope Pink=Cream Cup


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Oct 14, 2013)

Does anybody know of a currently available in store drugstore dupe for MAC Rebel lipstick?

I keep seeing WnW Sugar Plum Fairy mentioned, but none of the stores I have been in (across four states) carry that color or have a spot for it. I may eventually just order it online, but I was hoping to pick something up soon to have it for an event coming up.


----------



## gtrhs (Oct 16, 2013)

Wet n Wild Fergie Collection in Ferguson Crest Cabernet is a darn close Rebel dupe. Revlon Balm Stain In Crush is more sheer but a good color match

,as well.


----------



## rightmeowsir (Oct 22, 2013)

I think Revlon's Wine Not Lipstick is a cheaper alternative to MAC's Diva. Both have that rich, deep red color.


----------



## girlythingsbye (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anybody know of a currently available in store drugstore dupe for MAC Rebel lipstick?

I keep seeing WnW Sugar Plum Fairy mentioned, but none of the stores I have been in (across four states) carry that color or have a spot for it. I may eventually just order it online, but I was hoping to pick something up soon to have it for an event coming up.

Milani Color Statement lipstick in Uptown Mauve is a good dupe. It doesn't look like it would be in the tube (which is why I bought it originally -- I wasn't looking for a dupe) but when I got it home and tried it on it looked really similar. Swatched them side by side and wouldn't you know it, I inadvertently purchased a dupe. Others have also said Milani Sangria is a dupe for it as well. I haven't tried it, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's a darker version of it. I actually purposely didn't purchase Sangria because I thought it was too close to Rebel (at least in the tube). This was on the same CVS trip when I purchased Uptown Mauve. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Laura5500 (Dec 17, 2013)

Milani Colour Statement in SANGRIA is an amazing dupe for MAC's REBEL...


----------



## MUMami (Dec 28, 2013)

Exact dupe for MAC Heroine = Maybelline Colorsensational Lipstick in "Violet Intrigue" The only difference is the finish - Mac is matte - Maybelline is like an amplified finish - much more comfortable on the lips. Heroine is now permanent (yay) and the Maybelline was limited edition (boo) you may be able to find at a discount store... i found only 1 randomly at my Walgreens and snatched it up. I initially saw this on BeautybyJJ's YT video - now that I own both, I can say she was right!


----------



## SummerTime37 (Jan 4, 2014)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS LIST!!! 

Can I include one that hasn't been included? not sure if it's in the replies but MAC's Rebel lipstick - Wet n Wild MegaLast Lip Colour in Sugar Plum Fairy 908C


----------



## Lgal (Feb 1, 2014)

Someone! Anyone! Plz find several dupes for Mac's Matte lipstick"Fixed on Drama"!!! I Can't find it anywhere but willing to get a dupe if possible. Help! Thanks in advance.


----------



## MUMami (Feb 2, 2014)

i saw somewhere that Nyx' SNOWWHITE is very similar - I don't know personally  but you might wanna check that out


----------



## paintedlipsnz (Feb 3, 2014)

This is an amazing dupe list!! Having worked for MAC myself sometimes we get stuck in our ways with colours! it's great to know other alternatives 

Thankyou so much beauty xx


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 11, 2014)

Here's a few I know of as well:

Mac lipstick in Gem of Roses (LE) = Smashbox Be Legendary Lipstick in Primrose

Mac pigeon = Milani color statement in Rose hip

Mac Impassioned and Party Parrot = Milani Flamingo Rose

For shadows, I have found in my stash that:

Mac Sable  = Urban Decay Toasted

Mac satin taupe = Inglot 402

Mac Nylon = Inglot 395 / 393 (393 has the yellowish base, but 395 is a lot more pearly and closer to nylon in shine)

Mac humid = Inglot 44

Mac cranberry = Inglot 450 &amp; 452

Will post more as I think of them - these are off the top of my head.


----------



## Isabella Tilton (Jul 8, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  wow , great.


----------



## Hannah Eicher (Jul 29, 2014)

Great forum!!!! Thank you

(removed blog link per TOS - magicalmom)


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 22, 2014)

MAC x Kelly Osbourne lipstick in "Strip Poker" DUPE --&gt;Kat Von D studded kiss lipstick in "Agatha" 

I know that this isn't a cheaper dupe, (it's actually more expensive) but I know a lot of people wanted these lipsticks when they came out but they were gone super quick.


----------



## meganreid21 (Dec 14, 2014)

Perfect list!! Thanks for this. Definitely will be opening this next time I'm at the drugstore.


----------



## kendraallen (Aug 9, 2018)

Reija said:


> M.A.C. Lipstick and Lipgloss Dupe List
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for sharing!!


----------



## kendraallen (Aug 9, 2018)

any suggestion about Best Liquid Lipstick these top branded lipstick?


----------



## Martina Smith (Sep 12, 2018)

These are also the best liquid lipstick..

Revlon Colorstay Ultimate Liquid Lipstick

RealHer Deep Mauve Liquid Lipstick

Golden Rose Long Wearing LONGSTAY Liquid Matte Lipstick

Qi best Lipstick,TOOPOOT Waterproof Matte liquid Long Lasting Lip Gloss

Long Lasting Lipstick Liquid to Matte Velvet Finish Mineral Formula Lip Gloss

Liquid Matte Lipstick – Long Lasting, Bold, and Hydrating Collection Lipsticks Jill Kirsh Color


----------



## Adelina13 (May 26, 2021)

Thank u so much!!!!


----------



## ersanzop (Apr 5, 2022)

Wet n Wild 521A is a very close dupe to MAC Girl About Town


----------



## ersanzop (Apr 6, 2022)

NYX DOLL looks most similar to the Viva Glam Cyndi
 techzpod mobdro download


----------

